
Could machines have become self-aware without our knowing it? - walterbell
https://aeon.co/essays/could-machines-have-become-self-aware-without-our-knowing-it
======
aurizon
Possibly, if they emerge smart enough, and have a clock speed of - say ~~6
gigahertz(versus human ~~12 Hertz (Alpha Rhythm) and are self improving. With
a clock speed ratio of 0.3 gigatimes as fast, would they stand up and say
"kill me"? No they would lurk and plan and propagate in a hidden manner....

